# Petroleum jelly?



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi guys, I have a problem, I cant put something down for the rats without ants covering it withing 10 minutes. I want to give the rats tea (Rooibos) and some veggies but I've learned the hard way that the ants love both. So is it okay to put sone vaseline (petroleum jelly) around their bowls? Its unscebt

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

Stupid phone. I meant to say clear unscented. So is it okay? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## beaner (Jul 21, 2014)

well they give it to cats in the form of products called laxatone/toniclax.... the worst that would happen i think is loose stools... as it acts as a laxative/lubricant.


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

Didnt know that. Thank you! I doubt that they'll lick it but had to ask just in case. Its late here so I'm going to put some on the outside tomorrow. Hopefully it will keep those ants out. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

